# Please help



## bnstik (Oct 25, 2012)

Could you please take this survey about your hedgehog!!! I am trying to find a way to help domesticated hedgehogs in the long run eat better and allow them to live longer! http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/VTSFJYV


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Please do not post the same thing multiple times with separate wording. One time is all that is needed.


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

I took the survey for ya!


----------

